# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi > سوال: نمونه پروژه بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس

## ebham33

سلام
من تازه برنامه نویسی دلفی رو شروع کرده ام قبلا ویژوال میخوندم
دوستان یک برنامه خیلی ساده که حذف ، اضافه ، ویرایش ، جستجو و نمایش در جدول به طور کلی یک نمونه کار ساده کار با بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس در دلفی را داشته باشد را اگر دارید برام بگذارید
ممنون

----------


## maryammb66

سلام
تو سایت جستجو کنید نمونه کار ساد پیدا می کنید!
اگه نبود بگین من یه برنامه ساده براتون می زارم

----------


## ebham33

جستجو کردم ولی نبود خارج از سایت هم جستجو کردم ماله پروژه های بزرگ و حرفه ایی بود سر در نیاوردم
 ممنون میشم اگر یکی ساده اش را که فقط کار با بانک اطلاعاتی باشه بذاری
ممنون

----------


## Mahmood_M

شاید این تاپیک مفید باشه : 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B1%D8%A7%D9%86

----------


## ebham33

سلام ،
آقا محمود نگاه کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم
یکیش رو می خوام که خیلی ساده نشون بده چطوری حذف ، اضافه ، ویرایش ، جستجو و نمایش در جدول چطوری است

----------


## Mahmood_M

برنامه ی " مدیریت فروش کارت شارژ " در همین حد هست ( با کمی اضافات ! )
اگر نمی تونید کدهای این برنامه رو خوب تحلیل کنید ، بهتره یک کتاب مناسب تهیه کنید ، یا اینکه از این منبع استفاده کنید :
http://delphi.about.com/od/database/...secourse_2.htm
گرچه به زبان انگلیسی هست ولی زبان ساده ای داره و فهمش آسونه ...

این بخش از منبع بالا در مورد ارتباط با بانک اکسس و این بخش هم در مورد ثبت ، ویرایش ، حذف و ... در بانک هست

پیشنهاد میکنم یک برنامه کوچک به عنوان تمرین شروع کنید ( مثلا یک دفترچه تلفن ) و با مطالب همون منبعی که گذاشتم پیش برید ، هر جا سئوالی بود در همین سایت مطرح کنید ، سعی کنید اگر امکانش رو دارید همون منبع رو مطالعه کنید ، نکاتی درون مطالب اون منبع هست که شاید در هیچ کتاب یا منبع فارسی پیدا نکنید ...

موفق باشید ...

----------

